# I pass a cop on pike, can he gives me a ticket?



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

I pass a cop on pike, can he gives me a ticket?

The reason i pass him cus i didnt know he is a cop, his bike got no "police lights" in the rear, and his uniform doesnt look like a cop. He said i pass him at 80mph. How does he know i driving at 80mph?, unless he driving at 80mph too!

If i recall, there is a MA law that said cops have to abide by the speed limit too unless his "police light" is ON or siren is ON?
He said i pass him at 80, that means he driving at 80 too! Isnt he breaking the law also?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

YES!!! don't let him get away with it. Make a Citizens Arrest ASAP.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Hmmmm, apparently your math skills are about as sharp as your gramatic skills. Let me get this straight... you PASS the officer at 80 mph, so the officer himself is doing atleast 80 mph??? I don't profess to be the smartest guy in the world, but if both you and the officer were doing 80 mph, HOW THE HELL COULD YOU PASS HIM. I hope you appeal the ticket jackass so you have to spend money on court fees in addition the the fine that you will no doubt be found responsible for. When it comes to Troopers and traffic infractions, most judges take their word as gospel. Find another site to play on fuktard.


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

:musicboo:


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

oh for fuck's sake. 

I was stupid enough to do this the other day while on 95. Only it was a marked cruiser and I was a jackass and focused on being late for work and blah blah so it didn't register.

I got pulled over for going 84 and being a dick passing the cruiser.

guess what? I deserved it.

I got lucky and got a warning. The trooper would have been totally justified giving me a ticket. He gave me a break and I am beyond thankful for it.

You had it coming. Your post makes me thankful that I'm not enough of a retard that I'd be upset and think it wasn't ok. Take your citation/warning like a man. You are not perfect. You are not special. 

You fuck up? You're gonna get called on it.

I bet you tailgate ambulances too.


Stop posting retarded questions, you schmuck


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Ahhh. First day checking Masscops in over a week, and already I get to read two fucktard posts. Nice!!


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Sup sun, yeah dawg he can gives you dem tikets bra. He aint down wit da homies cuz da popo keep us down ya herd? That shits da shizzle for rizzle.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Yeah, you should totally fight the ticket, all the way to a Judges Appeal!!!!


----------



## secret squirrel (Oct 1, 2006)

how can you pass someone going the same speed??????

If you are going 80mph that must mean that the cop was going slower than you inorder for you to pass him...........you don't make any sense.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

HELPMe said:


> Sup sun, yeah dawg he can gives you dem tikets bra. He aint down wit da homies cuz da popo keep us down ya herd? That shits da shizzle for rizzle.


LOL!

Listen, there's no way you could have passed himat 80 when u were doing 80. The reason you say there were no "police lights on back his bike" (yes notice the grammar)is because he didnt have them on. You are not gifted enough to spot them. I think the real story is he was in the passing lane and he passed YOU, he noticed you were going fast and pulled you over. The reason they go fast is so traffic doesn't back up because people would be afraid to pass them.

And also, punk, you were speeding and you shouldn't have.

An unmarked unit could have pulled you over too. Then what would you have done? Claimed entrapment?

:up_yours:


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Huked on fonics workd 4 me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

hey, give him a break maybe he is a caveman Ugh I go fast I get ticket how that happen?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

This guy can't be serious.


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> I pass a cop on pike, can he gives me a ticket?
> 
> The reason i pass him cus i didnt know he is a cop, his bike got no "police lights" in the rear, and his uniform doesnt look like a cop. He said i pass him at 80mph. How does he know i driving at 80mph?, unless he driving at 80mph too!
> 
> ...


Not sure...but I think I ordered a #12 (spicy), crab rangoon and a pint of won ton soup from you last night. Remember??? You told me...."10 minute".


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

HELPMe said:


> Sup sun, yeah dawg he can gives you dem tikets bra. He aint down wit da homies cuz da popo keep us down ya herd? That shits da shizzle for rizzle.


=D>

Help - That was great!!!!

I get every morning to sign on just to see what the newest unregistered user posted to make my day entertaining!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Andy...Are you screwin' around on here, Again?


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

Don't forget, "you go home! You drinky too much!"....If I had a dime every time I heard that.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

ok your math sucks
2- if you didnt see any lights then it must have ben a UC or low profile car 
3- the trooper may have ben part of a stop team or srt team thats why is uniform may have ben different
if you passed him there are many ways he can tell your going 80 lidar, radar, and if you just passed you he probaly clocked you.. i dont want to hear your fucking bull shit about speeding and getting a ticket... 
one question- where you going 80? you said yes so pay the fucking ticket

:2up:


----------



## The Mentor (Aug 29, 2006)

wow


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I pass a cop on pike, can he gives me a ticket? quote]
> 
> I think your case should be directed to the State Police. I believe it's Troop E that handles the Pike and there are some CMR's that apply to the Pike only.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

you know what you should have done? you should have told the cop "hey, you were speeding too, practice what you preach!" I bet then he would have thanked you for correcting him and let you off the hook.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Wolfie you kill me !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I thought he said bike...that would be even funnier


----------



## AJNystrom (Nov 2, 2006)

*sigh* aren't you supposed to SCAN the road as you're driving, watching out for other cars, debris, hazards, and... I don't know... a State Trooper on a motorcycle?!? Just seems like common sense that you would kinda slow down around a police officer or trooper and at least past them discretely (you know, bump it up to about 2-3 mph faster than them and give a small nod on the way by [end sarcasm]).

AJ


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> I thought he said bike...that would be even funnier


He said Pike. Putt that is what he bropaply meant.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Suck it up and pay the fine you pussie


----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

by the way you type im guessing that your about to sue the civil service dept. to get a fire job


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

go back to Brockton.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

CHROMECOLT357 said:


> by the way you type im guessing that your about to sue the civil service dept. to get a fire job


Oh Snap!


----------



## uscgsean (Sep 27, 2005)

he did not notice it was the police because he was running from CBP on the way to get his ss check


----------



## mspdvldog (Jun 13, 2006)

This guy is a moron, he can't even speak, sounds like he has a little "D to the S"... in fact I think it's the SAME MORON THAT WROTE THIS POSTING!

*Speeding ticket on 146 N into Worcester

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22680

Seriously, go fuck yourself you POS! :up_yours:
*



Unregistered said:


> I pass a cop on pike, can he gives me a ticket?
> 
> The reason i pass him cus i didnt know he is a cop, his bike got no "police lights" in the rear, and his uniform doesnt look like a cop. He said i pass him at 80mph. How does he know i driving at 80mph?, unless he driving at 80mph too!
> 
> ...


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I seriously wonder why morons come on this site and ask how to get out of tickets or want a shoulder to cry on when the "mean police" hurt their feelings? I wouldn't go to the American Medical Association site and ask a bunch of doctors how to sue someone for malpractice. Of course by the grammar and structure of most of their posts, these idiots appear to be about 16, and smoking crack.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Killjoy said:


> I seriously wonder why morons


Question=answer


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Job security ....isn't that great???


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

HELPMe said:


> Sup sun, yeah dawg he can gives you dem tikets bra. He aint down wit da homies cuz da popo keep us down ya herd? That shits da shizzle for rizzle.


I think this says it all!


----------

